# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Mood swings

## compulsive

Recently (past week or so to be honest I cant really tell days apart  :XD: ) been having mood swings  when I am *alone*. Some dont happen when im in public because of the anxiety disorder. 

At first I thought that I was making myself do it but now im not so sure:


Theres adrenaline rush and cant concentrate, want to do lots but cant concentrate. Which I have gotten previously so not new.

There is a mood swing that kills anxiety? but I feel groggy, vision not as great kind of reminds me of derealisation/ panic attack w/o the anxiety.

Extremely happy (for me anyway) and friendly and a lot more talkative, laugh for no reason, dont have SA.

Hypersensitive and emotional, will very easily cry

* I am not impulsive at all, none of the mood swings change anxiety based habits of avoidance. I can control what I do, I just dont want to. It therefore cant be bipolar.

Not BPD as I checked . Depression was long term, no large change in factors to make me undepressed so suddenly.

I had shakes and it kind of resembled a seizure or fit (obviously not one but could have looked like one with the shaking everywhere). 

The weird part is the depression and suicidal thoughts are pretty much gone, even when I am trying to trigger it, I cant. My anxiety disorders are improving, but it seems strange that my brain would reprogram itself like this to help me?

If this is some sleep disorder or something I triggered , I would like to keep triggering it...

Any thoughts?

----------


## Otherside

Cyclothymia maybe? It's a milder form of bipolar disorder, not as serious as BP1 or BP2. If you've had these mood swings for more than two years without no more than two months break between them, then it could well by Cyclothymia. 

And don't be fooled by the "mild" part. It's "mild" compared to BP1, but that's about it. It's hard to tell the diferance between bipolar, cyclothymia and borderline. 

Get the mood swings recorded though, start tracking them, anxiety levels, irritation, number of hours sleep you had, meds your on. I've been using this to do it, but you could do it anywhere, I guess. https://moodtracker.com/ Trust me, you may not think there's a pattern, but you never know, you might start to see one as time goes on. I did.

----------


## Equinox

Could be soft bipolar as already mentioned. Do you notice any particular triggers which set you off such as excessive caffeine intake, lack of sleep or antidepressant use? 

I don't think you have to be impulsive for a BP diagnosis. At any rate, for someone with a concurrent major anxiety diagnosis 'impulsive' may be something much more subtle than whats found in a textbook bipolar case. Ironically the seemingly inhibited nature of an anxiety sufferer may lead to the wrong diagnosis when hypomania is causing the anxiety.

----------


## WintersTale

See a psychiatrist to evaluate your mood. It's quite possible you have bipolar; I didn't realize when I had it, and I had to have my mom act as an advocate for me.

----------


## compulsive

Well my mood changes a lot. Usually its anxiety that triggers suicidal moods and they last for at least a week most times. Basically by now im suicidal due to events that have occured that make me very anxious and upset. 

Id say the suicidal mood swings from anxiety started last year. The up swings a few months ago. Pretty much as severely depressed all of the time in high school. Avoidance to the max.  

Equinox may be onto something because I guess impulsiveness is relative. I could not even be impulsive after drinking. 


 :O_O:  I want happiness back!  :Razz: 

This is triggering it yay  ::D:

----------

